
'Depression, Fear and Anxiety: How to Be Your Own Therapist' - ArtDev
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rc44T_rdeSI
======
ArtDev
Sharing this for its practicality for programmers like myself who have inner
struggles.

Robina Courtin is a Buddhist nun.

